# Driver Available for work-NW suburbs of Chicago



## golfprojp (Oct 18, 2011)

I am looking to make a change and find a company which will provide me more hours in the NW burbs of Chicago. I have 6 years of experience and an impeccable record with no accidents and I am on-time or early for work every shift. I run a golf course in the summer so I am available all winter season for work.
Please email me if interested and we can meet and discuss terms, I would like to secure something soon before the blitz begins!. Thank you for your time and consideration. ([email protected])


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Worked for Tovar before? If not, you may want to give them a shot. http://www.tovarsnow.com/


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

www.northernseasonal.com

we also do holiday lighting starting in late October which goes through February - so if it doesn't snow...

e-mail me your resume if your interested:
[email protected]


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Can't speak for Tovar, but Ben at Northern Svc's is a class act.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Do you have your own truck or are you looking to drive for someone? I am hiring both.


----------



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am looking for a skid steer operator in Schaumburg. Call or text. 7085167826


----------

